# Vossen A3/S3/RS3 Official Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi RS3 - Vossen Forged - VPS-307
*




*Wheel Gallery*: The Vossen VPS-307 Wheel






*Vehicle Gallery*: AUDI RS3






























































































​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

The newest addition to the Vossen CV Series, the CV10 is a new take on the classic, concave styling that originally defined the Vossen brand. A complex, bi-level spoke pattern is accentuated with the two-tone Silver Polished standard finish, while Satin Black creates a menacing alternative.

In addition to 2 standard finishes, 8 custom finishes and a variety of bolt patterns and offsets are available with our custom machining and finishing program.

Starting at $449 per wheel.

+1-305-463-7778 / [email protected]

www.VOSSENCV10.com


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------

